# CNC Shark Pro



## JamesEinolfGuitars (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm breaking more than a few bits trying to cut fret slots in ebony guitar fingerboards on my Rockler / New Wave Automation CNC Shark Pro. My bit supplier (precisebits.com) recommends a maximum X/Y acceleration of 20 inches per second per second for the bits that I'm using.

Does anyone know what the X/Y acceleration rate of the Shark Pro is and, if it exceeds 20 inches per second per second, is there any way I can change it?


----------



## Ktown (Dec 7, 2009)

Try changing the "Feed Rate Override" (FRO) slider in the Control Program G Code tab to a slower speed. Also make sure that you are not cutting too deep on the Z axis. Adjusting both parameters should remedy the cutter breakage. Good luck!


----------



## PITBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

When you pick the bit that you are going to use, you can edit the speed that you want it to travel (I am assuming that you are using Vcarve which comes with the shark). Say you set the feed rate you want for a certain bit. When load the tool path into the Shark, before you start cutting, lower the slider bar on the right side down (On the computer screen). As you see how your bit is cutting, you can slowly increase the slider up (increase speed to you preset limit).
If you wish, I can send you a couple of screen shots.
wdm


----------

